# My new boat pics!



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: My new boat pics*

Coosaw just crushed all the naysayers


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My new boat pics*

Haha. Thanks Cut!  more pics.... 







































has good fish mojo too!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

do you hook it up to your big wheel ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The naysayers didn't say he couldn't get a fast boat, just that he would be dangerous behind the wheel, lol. Stay safe!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

airbag.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Thumbs up, Coosaw!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Way to go coos!

When is your pic going up on the Fins site?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

He has a passion for fishing and knowledge of everything connected to fishing. He is young & learning. Mistakes will be made along the way that will give him experience. Good luck, young man!! Most of us forum members wish two things.....1. That we had what you have at 14. 2. ANOTHER lifetime to fish!!! Keep on learning Coosaw. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## cwf2378 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sweeeet


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice boat you got there


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!! Congrats!!... Now go take the paint off that skeg!!


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

hahahahaha funny


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I dunno, there is something about the border of the pictures that reminds me of scanning in 35mm film... Kids these days only know how to use digital cameras or iPhones... 


Looking good Coos - now we just need some fishing reports!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

good to see you on the creeks and not the streets.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do you live? I have a buddy who lives on Lady's Island by the Country Club.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Duck nut,I know exactly where your buddy lives. I only live about 10 minutes from him. Not sure when picture will be on the FINS website. Have been on the prostaff for a few months.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice ride Kane! Good to see that you never lost the fever!


----------

